# Pricing for carvings



## jakedesnake048

Hello what is the general rules for carvings - do most of you go by board feet or detail etc. Thanks any help with this would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## carvinmark

I have a hard time with this also. Some people I know charge by the foot (125-175). My carvings usually sell for whatever the market will bring. I sold an 8' tall Eagle for $7,800.00, but I had over 150 hours in it. I sold a 7' bear for 500.00. I have several that I will not sell because nobody wants to pay my price.
I tried to carve with less detail so I could compete with cheaper prices but I am not happy putting lesser quality carvings out that everyone knows I carved, all thou
I do have a cheap style of mushroom that sells for $25.00 and they usually sell fast. These are about a foot tall and take me about 20 minutes.
Detail is what takes time and everyone wants lots of detail but nobody wants to payfor it.


----------



## arbadacarba

There's a great book out called "The art of Chainsaw Carving " Have a look at some of the carving in there and its better than 80% of the other artwork I run across. Price is a combination of detail and uniqueness. I just commissioned a friend of mine to do a very simple carving of a canoe with a figure bent against the wind and rain in plaque form. It will be entirely unique and relative to a particular site and will therefore be priceless to the person I am giving it to. We have another carver who is gaining a following who switched to Celtic traditional carving as he is non-native. All of us would buy one of his pieces in a heartbeat as you simply can't find that sort of thing in high quality. There are hundreds of different avenues to explore,- just make sure that you constantly challenge yourself to be the best and you'll be able to set your own prices.

I know this doesn't really answer your question directly, but there is far too much poor imitation out there and if you have any artistic talent it will become soul destroying if you go that route. 


My own favourite from the book is an entire tree stump carved into a highback chair with a cubbyhole for a dog carved out underneath the seat. Very simple, but an extremely powerful statement!


----------



## TreeTarget

*...all in the details...*

If there is one thing that will spell doom for any endeavor I put myself to, it would be details.
Call it perfectionist, anal or OCD...either way, I usually end up spending alot more time on things, trying to get the details right, than I should.


----------



## lumberjackchef

jakedesnake048 said:


> Hello what is the general rules for carvings - do most of you go by board feet or detail etc. Thanks any help with this would be greatly appreciated!




There are rules? :jawdrop:I wish someone would have told me about those. But really , where I'm from any piece of art is only worth what the customers you put it in front of are willing to pay. I do have a $50 minimum on custom carvings but I have found that I can sell nearly every piece that I carve if I sell it at what most would call too low, and still average $30-$40 per hour of work that I have invested in the piece. So I will try to estimate a price that seems to be fair based on that. If it is some of my better work then I would like to think that it would bring a premium price, but i like to move my stuff and try not to be too greedy. It's hard for me to turn down an offer for 30+ bucks per hour of my time in this economy, and besides, If I sell it then I have an excuse to carve another bigger and better one. Everybody has their own way I guess but that's how I have been gettin her done and have no complaints about the pay thus far. You can't even come close to $20 an hour in the restaurants in my part of the country. I was a chef for many moons but now I'm the chainsawmaniac and I'm having waaaaaay more fun ,that's my .02 anyway. Just don't forget to have fun while ur doing it.


----------



## twoclones

jakedesnake048 said:


> do most of you go by board feet or detail etc.



If you want to make a profit, it's important to consider your time when determining a *minimum price*. BUT this is art so things like "Wow Factor", difficulty and originality can dramatically raise the value of a piece. 

I still hear carvers say _$100 per foot_ but one should think of that as a guideline rather than a rule. For instance, no one is going to pay $100 for a 1 foot tall mushroom but it might be pretty easy to get $500 for a well done 3 foot tall eagle.


----------



## NEP

I use time as a guideline for my pricing.

Details = time. Size = time.

So time is the best way of setting the price.


----------



## Brian Harnett

I have problems with pricing on custom orders I usually do not charge enough being optimistic on time, then it takes me twice as long.

I have pieces that I consider production carves, birdhouses small bears and owls ect. I do well on those items. Birdhouses are a great seller.

Certain large custom carvings I do well on with customers that are serious about what they want and are willing to pay for it. 

If I really like a piece I did I stick a high price on it.

Art is hard to price with a formula there are so many variables involved.

I came from designing furniture for a company that had every process timed for pricing, I like what I am doing now better.


----------



## NEP

Guessing how much time a carving is going to take is hard. Especially when you are new to carving, but it comes with practice.

Of cause you are getting faster and more skilled over time. so the better you become the higher price you can charge per day or per hour.


----------



## discounthunter

its whatever you charge, and whatever someone will pay. usually the two arent the same ,then its how much of a loss do you take versus keeping it till someone else comes along. sometimes id rather donate carving to charities before ill take a hard hit on a price.


theres also the name factor.an established carver will generally get better prices because of being known. a newby no matter how good will usually not comand top prices .


----------



## twoclones

*Per foot rule broken again *

To further complicate the pricing puzzle... 
This weekend I sold my stylized bear for the equivalent of $240 per foot of length on the first time I hauled it to a show.  

I'd like to point out that if anyone is pricing a carving on a per hour basis, they should include the time and expense it takes to get the log to the studio. I recently spent 2 full days loading and hauling logs and deserve to be paid for those hours and for the use of my truck and tractor. That means I must charge MORE than 3 hours for 3 hours of carving. _This does not apply if your logs magically appear on the carving stump with the bark removed..._


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

twoclones said:


> To further complicate the pricing puzzle...
> This weekend I sold my stylized bear for the equivalent of $240 per foot of length on the first time I hauled it to a show.
> 
> I'd like to point out that if anyone is pricing a carving on a per hour basis, they should include the time and expense it takes to get the log to the studio. I recently spent 2 full days loading and hauling logs and deserve to be paid for those hours and for the use of my truck and tractor. That means I must charge MORE than 3 hours for 3 hours of carving. _This does not apply if your logs magically appear on the carving stump with the bark removed..._



Another beautiful carving! I like how it seems to be walking.


----------



## ramirezhenry55

if i'll your buyer then price would highly depend on the design.
more difficult and time consuming would definitely cost higher. 

good luck to you guys!


----------



## TreeTarget

Went pricing different items online the other day, and was amazed at the prices. My friend says people will pay for what they want, regardless of price, but I am still befuddled over $2100 for an 18"-26", relatively plain mirror. Seriously concerned that I should charge not only for the "carving" time on an uncarved mirror, but also any REAL carvings, the space rental it takes up before the sale, and the time I sit in reflection on my projects in the bathroom.

I am not an artist...but some of the prices out there are pretty outrageous, in my opinion.


----------



## twoclones

fgfghaa said:


> thankssssssss best web www.freeemoney.tk www.easymoneynow.tk



We have a SPAMMER!


----------



## bigwoodcarvr

*just start making stuff...*

Then go Sit at a couple crafter shows with different price ranges. Or just go where there's other carvers, and use them for example. Pricing is dependent all on location.... Bring lots of cheappy $25 trutles, that you can carve in under 5 minutes... have some $50 20-30 minute carvings, and $75 1hour carvings, and a couple of $100-$200, and one spectacular piece that's $300. Price by finish as well, painted, or burnt, 3 coats of varnish, or just one coat... Most impulse buyers buy the mid range, unfinished carvings that they saw you make, if it's some thing you have practiced a lot, and really are good at, and enjoy doing , gimmicks are a great seller.... Just don't hurt your self trying them, especially in front of a crowd, that's a real sales killer...Selling, and prices will only work for you if you know the market in your selling area, it's different every where you go.


----------



## bigwoodcarvr

*good point but...*



twoclones said:


> To further complicate the pricing puzzle...
> This weekend I sold my stylized bear for the equivalent of $240 per foot of length on the first time I hauled it to a show.
> 
> I'd like to point out that if anyone is pricing a carving on a per hour basis, they should include the time and expense it takes to get the log to the studio. I recently spent 2 full days loading and hauling logs and deserve to be paid for those hours and for the use of my truck and tractor. That means I must charge MORE than 3 hours for 3 hours of carving. _This does not apply if your logs magically appear on the carving stump with the bark removed..._


 Going to fetch logs is a big part of why I got into it, it's an adveanture, even after as long as I have been carving for... In General overall, there's no rules in cs carving, there's survival, and enjoyment of what you do for a living, or just forget it, and yard sale every thing, and go back to day dreaming... because that's what I'd be doing if I didn't go full on to make a living carving large chunks of scavenged wood. Part of the pay I get from it is therapy for "attention deficit, hyperactive artists day dreamer head"....


----------



## Clifford_Parker

*Pricing*

I use a basic formula of TIME ($20 hr) + MATERIALS X 3 for setting a starting price for my work. Here is my breakdown for simple mushroooms.


MATERIALS
Gas/upkeep for car and trailer (~$5)
~1 hour of scrounging at the city landscape recycling site ($20)

20 small log pieces ($1.25/pc)

TIME
1/2 hour carving and finishing ($10)

T ($10) + M ($2) X 3 = $36 (rounding materials price up helps cover misc. overhead)

Depending on how sales are going I can raise my price to $40 or drop them to $30 to suit the market and mood. 

I do this as a hobby only but do manage to make enough to pay for tools, fuel, maintenance, and give me a little pocket money. I recently spent the money I earned making mushrooms and lighthouses with a sawzall and grinder to buy a used Stihl 017, a cordless grinder, and a new chain for my Lancelot. This upgrade should speed up my production time and increase my profit margin.

For any art form you must remember that image is everything. People often believe that price equals quality. If things are not selling at a particular event or location try RAISING your prices first. Your potential customers may be thinking "If it was good they would be charging more.".


----------



## twoclones

I think you're cutting yourself short at $20 per hour. Seriously, if you were carving full time for that amount, you'd qualify for food stamps! It might be a good wage for cutting firewood with the boss's saw _{if the income is not reported}_ but for skilled work / art I think the Chineese are going to complain that your prices are too low. 

Think about this, if you were paying someone else to carve for you, their $20 per hour wage could cost you $30 per hour in taxes and benefits. At that expense, how much must you charge the customer in order to make a profit? 

If I were to break down the prices I sell carvings for, I'd not be surprised if the figure was more like $100 per hour.


----------



## Clifford_Parker

The problem with paying myself $100/hr is that small, quick projects that make a lot of "impulse buyers" look have to be lower priced. While larger and more complex pieces should be priced higher there is a limit to what "casual buyers" will pay. 

Here is the same breakdown with $100/hr. 

20 log pieces ($5.25)

1/2 hour carving and finishing ($50)

T ($50) + M ($6) X 3 = $168

If you can sell a mushroom, 12"-24" lighthouse, small bear, etc. for ~$170 you are doing a LOT better sales/shows than I am!! Here it is mostly Farmers Markets, Flea Markets, and small Arts and Crafts shows. Impulse items in the $25-$50 range seem to work the best.


----------



## twoclones

Clifford_Parker said:


> Here is the same breakdown with $100/hr.
> 
> 20 log pieces ($5.25)
> 
> 1/2 hour carving and finishing ($50)
> 
> T ($50) + M ($6) X 3 = $168



Before, I missed that your equation is flawed. Material expense should be marked up but time should not. 

T (0.5 x $100) + [M ($6) X 3] = $68 

Even if you marked up material by 400% the retail price would be only $74 

I still feel that calculating price according to time and expense should give us the absolute, rock bottom, I'm tired of hauling it around price.


----------



## fluffysaw

*price*

Hi everyone
I've been a full time carver for a little more than three years.
I used to think 25.00 an hour was good. Now I charge 65.00 an hour.
Plus material, simply because when you looked at advertising, trips to the saw mill, gas station, hardware store, customer quotes, saw maintenance, new tools....bottom line. 
I wasn't making any money
Whats a mechanic make now days?
Sometimes the pricing is what the market will bear.
Sometimes your customer just wants to brag about what they paid...oblige them.

Pricing is a difficult thing to figure out.


----------



## ErrolC

I've been full time carving for 8 years...I use the term "full time" tung in cheek because the trick is to be able to equate a relative full time week...40 hours. On that basis to start you need to determine what you see as a "relative" income for you, for the year. loosely speaking $80k requires $40/hr as there's close to 2000hrs fulltime work in a year...40hrs/wk x 50 weeks near enough without time off.

BUT

You have to factor in your down time for retrieving materials etc and equipment failures & wear costs. I've found without building up the network I have over the years...I just couldn't make it work. I can't say I have all the answers by any means and still make slip ups myself, but found what generally works for me...the rest I mark as business experience and move on. I'm just moving into chainsaw carving to augment my other carvings and spread my risk in a way.

If "customers" don't want to pay "what its worth", then they didn't really want it...and you either should be making a different product or finding a different business...what its worth...is what it costs...if you're making something that no body is prepared to pay what it costs...then you're making something nobody really wants. Its about knowing your target market and hooking into it, simple!

One thing "I've" have found generally...Saturday Markets don't tend to attrach the people who will pay what its worth...they tend to be bargain hunters...you need to find where your target customers shop...and sell there.

If you think you need to work to small prices or margins...then you need to make volumes.


----------



## carvinmark

ErrolC said:


> One thing "I've" have found generally...Saturday Markets don't tend to attrach the people who will pay what its worth...they tend to be bargain hunters...you need to find where your target customers shop...and sell there.
> .



So very true


----------



## happycamper

*boxes of misc sizes of scrap wood*

boxes of misc sizes of scrap wood i think its hard woods
for sale cheep
pick up only no shiping

if your instrested please email me
[email protected]


----------

